

Marissa Mayer's Next Big Acquisition Could Be Imgur - danso
http://www.businessinsider.com/imgur-and-yahoo-acquisition-talks-2013-12

======
jmathai
I heard about this on Twitter this morning. Jason Scott from the Internet
Archive tweeted this gem :)

"Yahoo! is in talks to buy Imgur. If Yahoo! buys Imgur, @archiveteam downloads
what it can of Imgur before Yahoo! destroys it."

[https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/410168842355097600](https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/410168842355097600)

